# Senco pins in 23 Ga. Grex pinner?



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, All...

Can anyone say for sure whether Senco 23 ga. pins will work in a 23 ga. Grex pinner?

(I ask because I can't buy Grex pins locally, but my local hardware store is planning to stock Senco pinners and pins soon.)  

Many thanks,

Dawg


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Dawg, 
As long as the pins are 23 gauge and headless they should function fine in the GREX pinner. 
Have a good one, 
Don.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, Don. That's what I needed. 
Dawg


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dawg,

  If you have a Harbor Freight store near by you might want to check for pins there. Our local store has them--cheap.
  How is your spray booth comming along??  I would like to see your plan for building it.
  I bought a daton blower on ebay last week. I plan on using alum. sheet to build my booth. Years ago I had a dance band and we had colapsable alum. music stands, this is where I got the idea for the knock down spray booth. Im also planning to mount the blower & filter on the bottom of the back wall.

  chuckger


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Chuck...thanks. Nearest HF is in Salt Lake City, though, about 400 miles away (Almost a whole morning's drive! ) 

Re the spray booth...I have now the blower in-hand and am designing the plenum to match. Based on some very useful feedback I got from MLS'rs in _another thread_, I'm reconsidering my original plan to make the booth entirely from plywood. I may line it with aluminum sheet as well. It's supposed to look like a wall cabinet when folded up against the wall.

Dawg


----------

